# Huntsman



## Eric (Jul 2, 2009)

Any love for the Huntsman here? I've got one from the '70s that I really love to shoot. My mom got it for my dad for Christmas one year. IIRC she bought it at the sporting goods counter at JC Penny (man, how times have changed!).


----------



## Eric (Jul 2, 2009)

Wow! I just "found" this thread almost a year after I started it. No love for the Huntsman? None? :mrgreen:


----------



## GURU1911 (Nov 16, 2010)

*Welcome to the family of colt .22 autos*

I bought my 4" barrel huntsman in 1977. Have had no problems with it. Has the same grip angle as the p-08 luger---that is why it is so comfortable to hold & shoot. Mine is blue with the original wooden grips. Current market value in the houston area is $450.00. Excellent trail gun for hiking or a walk in the woods. Load it up with cci-stingers and it makes a darn good pistol for personal protection.


----------



## Eric (Jul 2, 2009)

Mine is probably mid-'70s. I love this gun! It will get passed down to one of my sons too. Here's a pic of mine in the foreground of this image.


----------



## CoastieN70 (May 5, 2006)

I picked up a 4 inch Huntsman a couple of years ago and I intend to never part with it. It is one fine shooter...


----------

